# Black or Silver DVD-ROM for computer case



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,

Please see the attached picture by Clicking Here . Which would go better, a Silver or Black DVD-ROM?

* Sorry for the duplicate thread, but I wanted to start a poll.


----------



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

Go with the silver, definitely.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

silver matches the front where it will be placed. Black matches the sides but will look out of place on the front with the silver.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

silver dude its the only way to go.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Go with both ..... Replace the black faceplate with silver, keeping the black tray cover.


----------



## OkTech (Nov 14, 2004)

I have my own computer built in that tower. I used black optical drives, and it looks fine. I have also built one with silver optical drives and it looks good as well. As a rule, I think black drives look good in anything except Beige.


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

its gotta be silver


----------

